# Goldenrod Honey Wheat . . . YUM



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

Used 6 lbs of goldenrod honey to brew 10 gallons of my American-style Honey Wheat. . . . . It tastes as good as it looks.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

woohoo! Thats what Im talking about. I made the exact same thing on Xmas Eve. Racked it and checked it this past weekend. Looks same color and its ready for kegging. Can hardly wait to get CO2 into it and have a few pints this weekend!


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

BMAC said:


> woohoo! Thats what Im talking about. I made the exact same thing on Xmas Eve. Racked it and checked it this past weekend. Looks same color and its ready for kegging. Can hardly wait to get CO2 into it and have a few pints this weekend!


Wow, you're patient. You obviously must have some good stuff on tap to wait around for almost month before tapping. My ales are usually tapped in three weeks. My lagers can go a couple of months. I generally brew 2 corneys worth at a time, so one of them gets aged a bit.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I generally like to run 20 gallon batches of my Pale Ale and 10 gallon batches of my Honey Wheat (my wifes only beer she will drink). Unfortunately I have zero time for anything so this is actually the first batch I have run in 2 years. I am thinking about kegging tonight before I repair my migratory pallets that need repair.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Recipe?


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

David LaFerney said:


> Recipe?


It's an extract with a mini mash. 10 GAL. BATCH!

6 lbs Honey
6 lbs Dry M&F UK Wheat Malt Extract
1 lb 120l carmel
½ lb 80l carmel
2 oz Sterling Boil
2 oz palisade Aroma
Wyeast 1010 American Wheat Activator


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Is beer harder to make than mead? How long for beer?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Beer is harder to make than mead. Beer finishes and ready to drink faster than mead. Where do you want time wasted? Making it or waiting for it to drink?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

c10250 said:


> It's an extract with a mini mash. 10 GAL. BATCH!
> 
> 6 lbs Honey
> 6 lbs Dry M&F UK Wheat Malt Extract
> ...


Technically mine isnt AHW its a German Honey Wheat


I recon mine has got to be lighter than yours. I use crystal 40 vice 120 and 80. 
Fast and dirty. I used 12 lbs LME with 6 lbs of honey. 

I only boiled 20% of LME up front and added the rest with honey for last 20 minutes of boil to help keep from carmelizing the Malt and honey too much. 

WYEAST 3333 German Wheat
3oz Hallertaeur bitter hops
1 oz Saaz Aroma Hops

2 weeks primary
1 week secondary (well or when I have time)

there it is. TASTY


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

BMAC said:


> Where do you want time wasted? Making it or waiting for it to drink?


If it is easier to do, waiting for it to drink. All that means is I should have started earlier.


----------



## c10250 (Feb 3, 2009)

BMAC said:


> Beer is harder to make than mead. Beer finishes and ready to drink faster than mead. Where do you want time wasted? Making it or waiting for it to drink?


Making beer is easy. Making GOOD beer is a little harder, but still not that hard.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

totally agree its easy, however mixing water and honey and pitching yeast is easier.

The only beers I found a pain are decoctions.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Beer making also requires a lot more equipment than mead making does.


----------

